
Digicel Will Block Advertising for Google, Facebook - ricksplat
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/denis-o-brien-s-digicel-takes-on-google-and-facebook-1.2373553
======
ricksplat
Surprised this hasn't made it on here yet. Mobile Operator in Caribbean plans
to stem revenue for Internet's heavy hitters unless they share a piece of the
pie.

Interested to read what some of the more enlightened Internet minds think
about this. There is some sense to it, but it seems to fly completely in the
face of net neutrality.

